# Tightened Up Pesto?



## catermontana (Dec 28, 2018)

This seems a little elementary, but I'm struggling to tighten up a pesto (to be drizzled over caprese skewers, served cold), so that it holds together and looks neat, instead of the oil separating out and the whole thing looking runny and sloppy. Any suggestions?


----------



## Vjan (Jan 18, 2018)

Blend longer? Use less oil? Throw in Parmesan? Use more basil? 
Experiment. You have options.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Pesto should not be runny. If it is, then you are probably using too much oil. 

Start by blending your basil, pine nuts, parm cheese, garlic and kosher salt first. Add the olive oil last until you get the consistency that you want. Ideally, this will all be done with a mortar and pestle. But, that's not very practical if you need to make large volumes of pesto. 

Good luck.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I use a grinder attachment on my kitchen-aid mixer, using the smaller gauge plate. I use that for grinding the nuts, garlic and basil leaves then blend in the oil and grated Parm. I've never had issues with it melting off like blenderized, emulsified pesto. You can easily change the moistness/dryness of your pesto by the amount of oil you add.
Good luck!
P.S., you can also chuck in some almond or other nut flour to help tighten up loose pesto.


----------

